# Storage Bed!



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Been meaning to post this but never got around to it. I built my house when I was a swinging bachelor so I only went with 3 bedrooms. With the impending arrival of our 2nd baby we needed to consolidate our sons play/guest room and his real room into one. We really needed a storage type bed for him to have floor space to play on. Got to looking and wow they are expensive. So I got out the tools and turned our queen guest bed into his new bed with a whole lot of built in storage!

This was basically the bed I started with. Added 2 2x6 boards to the headboard and footboard for mounting locations.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Then started building off this design.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Also a big advantage of this design is a huge storage area under the slats for our stuff. We use it for Christmas stuff that we don't need access to all the time. Instead of messing with drawers I found canvas storage bins and based each cubby off those. 5 big toy bins and 2 small bins on each end for books fit perfectly for the length needed for a queen. Built two sides and attached to head board and foot board.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Painted it all up and done for about $100 in materials and an afternoon of work!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

pretty sweet!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice! That bed would cost a lot more than $100 in a store. Great job.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Good idea and nice work. I'm put this project on my short list.


----------

